# Hit a home run on a JB who hadn’t had her first kiss😈



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

What a slut, gave up the pussy 2nd time I came over. Here’s me bullying her after she got mad I got top yesterday from another hoe











50 bucks and I group DM every follower she has on IG about how much of a hoe she is


----------



## Jagged0 (May 16, 2021)

Player player. Height and psl?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Player player. Height and psl?


5’3 8psl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 16, 2021)

i hope someone gives u 50 man i love drama


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> 5’3 8psl


Height doesn't matter theory proven once more. @LondonVillie


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Proex said:


> i hope someone gives u 50 man i love drama


Might just do it for the lols, all she has is my thot only Snapchat and my number so can’t retaliate unless she tried to rope or something


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> 5’3 8psl


give real stats jfl


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 16, 2021)

who knew my nigga JimmyDreamsOfZygos was a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (May 16, 2021)

nigga actually sent her this gif


----------



## xefo (May 16, 2021)

mirinmirinmirinmirinmirin


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> give real stats jfl


6’2, 4.8-5psl


MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> who knew my nigga JimmyDreamsOfZygos was a slayer


I’m so close I just need my dick to start working


----------



## Zenturio (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> 6’2, 4.8-5psl
> 
> I’m so close I just need my dick to start working


No chadlitedom for your limp dick tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Might just do it for the lols, all she has is my thot only Snapchat and my number so can’t retaliate unless she tried to rope or something


do it and post like ss of what will happen


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 16, 2021)

Sorta mean of you


----------



## Preston (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> 6’2, 4.8-5psl
> 
> I’m so close I just need my dick to start working


Race? Ur black right?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 16, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Height doesn't matter theory proven once more. @LondonVillie


Indeed bro height is cope
Remember the best looking guy on here is 5’5


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Race? Ur black right?


No I’m a beaner cracker hybrid


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 16, 2021)

“Deformed skull and teeth scraping my dick” LMFAOOOOOOO YOU WYLIN😂😂😂😂


----------



## Carolus (May 16, 2021)

Destroy her


----------



## Patient A (May 16, 2021)




----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> Sorta mean of you





Carolus said:


> Destroy her


Pt2 Had to unblock her 4 this one


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (May 16, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHOLYSHIT


----------



## grimy (May 16, 2021)

You niggas gotta be 16 with that dialogue


----------



## turkproducer (May 16, 2021)

is she black, looks like it from her bitmoji lol

mirin dark triad anyway


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

grimy said:


> You niggas gotta be 16 with that dialogue


Bout round there


turkproducer said:


> is she black, looks like it from her bitmoji lol
> 
> mirin dark triad anyway


Nah she just likes doing blackface


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 16, 2021)

What did she do to you, and kinda pathetic how you're clinging to her so bad.

She won't remember you.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> What did she do to you, and kinda pathetic how you're clinging to her so bad.
> 
> She won't remember you.


Keep barking for me you downward dog




pov: only virginity you’ve ever taken


----------



## loksr (May 16, 2021)

Is that what having no zygos does or is this something else


----------



## Zakamg (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Keep barking for me you downward dog
> View attachment 1138126
> 
> pov: only virginity you’ve ever taken


Your not psl 5 tho u look like an overgrown boneless baby


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> Your not psl 5 tho u look like an overgrown boneless baby


You’re a brainlet


----------



## .👽. (May 16, 2021)

hahaha u r brutal man


----------



## Zakamg (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> You’re a brainlet
> View attachment 1138153
> View attachment 1138149


Yh if that lets you sleep at night u boneless beaner 
I'm a pharmaceutical grad but ur like 10 so u won't know


----------



## .👽. (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> You’re a brainlet
> View attachment 1138153
> View attachment 1138149


is that really him? thats not him


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 16, 2021)

Doing gods work, must make sure these hoes know their place. Btw was she hot tho?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> is that really him? thats not him


It’s a random off of yubo but I thought it would be funny to use him as my persona. I didn’t wanna bluepill you guys too bad


----------



## .👽. (May 16, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> It’s a random off of yubo but I thought it would be funny to use him as my persona. I didn’t wanna bluepill you guys too bad


yea no way that guy gets 2 girls in 2 days xd


----------



## Luke LLL (May 16, 2021)

Bringing evil into the world I don’t support


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (May 17, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> No I’m a beaner cracker hybrid


how tall are your parents?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 17, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> how tall are your parents?


5’1 and 5’9
My mom grew up in Mexico tho so she definitely didn’t reach her genetic potential, and my dad also has a tall family


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

You sound giga sour.

Can't deal with the fact, that she doesn't want to sex you anymore. Because of whatever reason.

There is a black hole, where a sense of self esteem or self worth perception should be. But you lack it.
So every rejection, creates a rant.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> You sound giga sour.
> 
> Can't deal with the fact, that she doesn't want to sex you anymore. Because of whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Speed reader missing the plot to try to lecture a slayer chad
kys


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (May 17, 2021)

Cringe TBH. If you didn't care she didn't want to fuck you anymore you would just ignore her.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> kys


I'm going out being killed. Or of old age. 
Being killed sounds like the best one of the 2.

No roping for me.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 17, 2021)

dinnamadre said:


> Hot middle-eastern girl. Matched, talked a bit and built rapport. I told her to come over for a drink tonight, she was eager to. Asked for her number, gave it to me. She came over on time. I met her outside.
> 
> Had wine, fun conversation, super receptive to kino. I pulled her closer and she had zero resistance. Made out intensely. I was feeling her ass and boobs, no resistance. She jumped on top of me, I kept escalating. Tried kissing her stomach and she said: _"No no, I really don't want to do this, sorry. Were you expecting a hookup?". _
> 
> ...


Keep barking


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

dinnamadre said:


> Cringe TBH. If you didn't care she didn't want to fuck you anymore you would just ignore her.


I told OP, the same.

And he got super sour on me. With kys.

We both know.
OP, is in LOVE with this woman. He wants to Marry her, but she rejected him for whatever reasons. And he needs to take it out on her, and anyone saying anything about this.

LOL. Children


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 17, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I told OP, the same.
> 
> And he got super sour on me. With kys.
> 
> ...


Happy you found a new butt buddy in the replies of my post, you both seem like the type to write a 4 paragraph essay crying over a tinder whore asking what you did wrong


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 17, 2021)

Sweety this isn’t a good look. Respect women.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Happy you found a new butt buddy in the replies of my post, you both seem like the type to write a 4 paragraph essay crying over a tinder whore asking what you did wrong


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Sweety this isn’t a good look. Respect women.


_sorry papa I’ll be a supreme gentleman in the future_


----------



## Deleted member 10782 (May 17, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Happy you found a new butt buddy in the replies of my post, you both seem like the type to write a 4 paragraph essay crying over a tinder whore asking what you did wrong


I'm trying to improve my game and share interesting stories. Your life is so pathetic you get an adrenaline rush and feel like a god because you sent a GIF to a girl who rejected you.


----------



## mogstar (May 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Sweety this isn’t a good look. Respect women.


Innit


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 17, 2021)

caged


----------



## Zias (May 17, 2021)

Damn I didn't know @JimmyDreamsOfZygos was such a chad


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Sweety this isn’t a good look. Respect women.





JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> _sorry papa I’ll be a supreme gentleman in the future_


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

dinnamadre said:


> I'm trying to improve my game and share interesting stories. Your life is so pathetic you get an adrenaline rush and feel like a god because you sent a GIF to a girl who rejected you.


Keep writing 2000 word essays about used up tinder whores rejecting you, while I slay JB after JB, absolutely yanking virginities. Even with a broken dick I mog you.


----------



## TimeToChange (May 18, 2021)

dont understand the goal. Your IQ must be very low


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 18, 2021)

Virginity is cope if u have a massive girthy juicy cock tbh ngl  just stretch a grown ass woman out


----------



## hairyballscel (May 18, 2021)

Who hurt you?


----------



## PYT (May 18, 2021)

I mean there's no denying you're a demon but I only ever got this toxic when I got hurt 

Just leave this thot be tbh


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 18, 2021)

Why are 14 year olds on this forum now? Cringe.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 18, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Keep writing 2000 word essays about used up tinder whores rejecting you, while I slay JB after JB, absolutely yanking virginities. Even with a broken dick I mog you.


LOL @ hating essays. Copingvolcel is the mpgger of essays.
I like well thought out essays though, when they are backed up and well thought out at least..


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

PYT said:


> I mean there's no denying you're a demon but I only ever got this toxic when I got hurt
> 
> Just leave this thot be tbh


I have an intense hatred for whores of all kinds but my horniness overpowers it and I have to hold it in until I’m done with them


----------



## PYT (May 18, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> I have an intense hatred for whores of all kinds but my horniness overpowers it and I have to hold it in until I’m done with them


Ian even know you got bitches fr

but nah bruh just let that shit go bro stop being weird about it, just have an indifference to it

Typical Chad would have stayed calm when denied sex

You got options just talk to those


----------



## sKdLeL (May 18, 2021)

fuck these shitters man, you are doing god's work putting these sluts in their place. jfl if you defend that whore, you think the girls that reject you will care about your feelings? its over.


----------



## Descartes (May 18, 2021)

Pathetic and cringe, not only because this is not how a real man acts and your mental age is 12, but also because you failed at the very thing you were trying to do  
This is not you destroying a foid, this is you barking at a girl that barely cared  AFTER she rejected you, no less  she barely cared enough to respond with a few words and you sent her a whole essay when she wasn't even interested in having sex with you.
You didn't pumped and dumped her, she pumped and dumped you


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 18, 2021)

sKdLeL said:


> fuck these shitters man, you are doing god's work putting these sluts in their place. jfl if you defend that whore, you think the girls that reject you will care about your feelings? its over.


Salty boys like him make women feel like they have all the power. A man who doesn't care wouldn't insult a foid, it shows he's emotionally invested in her and would kiss her feet once she comes back


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> Salty boys like him make women feel like they have all the power. A man who doesn't care wouldn't insult a foid, it shows he's emotionally invested in her and would kiss her feet once she comes back


She didn’t reject me you tard, she didn’t want to fuck me anymore because I told her about me getting head from another girl the day before. She was trying to be exclusive with me. I hate speed readers.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

Descartes said:


> Pathetic and cringe, not only because this is not how a real man acts and your mental age is 12, but also because you failed at the very thing you were trying to do
> This is not you destroying a foid, this is you barking at a girl that barely cared  AFTER she rejected you, no less  she barely cared enough to respond with a few words and you sent her a whole essay when she wasn't even interested in having sex with you.
> You didn't pumped and dumped her, she pumped and dumped you


Also you read last post filthy bluecel


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 18, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> She didn’t reject me you tard, she didn’t want to fuck me anymore because I told her about me getting head from another girl the day before. She was trying to be exclusive with me. I hate speed readers.


so you get mad at a woman who has some self respect, makes literally no sense kid


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> so you get mad at a woman who has some self respect, makes literally no sense kid


I literally don’t care  keep seething for the slag


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 18, 2021)

Just act insane to a mentally underdeveloped girl theory


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

MarstonAlloy said:


> Just act insane to a mentally underdeveloped girl theory


Every female is mentally underdeveloped


----------



## Descartes (May 18, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Also you read last post filthy bluecel


It makes you look even worse, you were still thinking about the whole situation afterwards, you even unblocked her to send another message


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 18, 2021)

Descartes said:


> It makes you look even worse, you were still thinking about the whole situation afterwards, you even unblocked her to send another message


I had to let these hoes know


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Keep barking for me you downward dog





JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> pov: only virginity you’ve ever taken


Kill yourself trash


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> What a slut, gave up the pussy 2nd time I came over. Here’s me bullying her after she got mad I got top yesterday from another hoe
> View attachment 1137673
> View attachment 1137674
> View attachment 1137675
> ...


The gummo pic fully took me out ☠️


----------



## LifeIsACope (May 26, 2021)

you hit man u won u dont have to do all this cringe shit to show ur internet friends


----------



## Madhate (May 26, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I told OP, the same.
> 
> And he got super sour on me. With kys.
> 
> ...


Did you forget that this forum's average age is like 15? lol


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 26, 2021)

Based jfl at the users crying in the comments imagine defending some random whore


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (May 26, 2021)

Jfl at this 14 year old 2 psl gook bully victim trying to act like a dark triad slayer

Obvious he messaged himself on snap to brag on looksmax but real shit that’s probably better than this nigga actually texting someone his schizophrenic incel babble


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 26, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Jfl at this 14 year old 2 psl gook bully victim trying to act like a dark triad slayer
> 
> Obvious he messaged himself on snap to brag on looksmax but real shit that’s probably better than this nigga actually texting someone his schizophrenic incel babble


Thoughts? tagging the bros for input
@kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
@MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
@StrangerDanger @gamma
@GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 26, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Thoughts? tagging the bros for input
> @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
> @MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> @GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 26, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Thoughts? tagging the bros for input
> @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
> @MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> @GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


This has gone too far, the autism cannot be stopped  

@moonblunt curse you for creating this gay format


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (May 26, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Thoughts? tagging the bros for input
> @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
> @MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
> @StrangerDanger @gamma
> @GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


Don’t try me nigga i will get on ur ass


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (May 26, 2021)

Jfl at this 18 year old 2 psl nigger bully victim trying to act like a dark triad slayer


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 26, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Don’t try me nigga i will get on ur ass


What do we thinks about this boys?
Thoughts?
@kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
@MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
@StrangerDanger @gamma
@GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 26, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> What do we thinks about this boys?
> Thoughts?
> @kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
> @MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
> ...


I hear thoughts in my head
They come to me
They understand
They @ me



Thoughts? tagging the bros for input
@kjsbdfiusdf @looksmaxxer234 @Toska
@MyAssStinksLikeShit @realklay11
@StrangerDanger @gamma
@GucciBananaBrick @volcelfatcel


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 26, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Don’t try me nigga i will get on ur ass


i just cage when i see ur tagging niggas.
reminds me of @volcelfatcel joking abt it.
chill lol


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 26, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> i just cage when i see ur tagging niggas.
> reminds me of @volcelfatcel joking abt it.
> chill lol


Idc enough about beef with moonblunt, i find the format autistic and funny


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> LOL - PSL story time - Moonblunt the abused subuman mongrel
> 
> 
> Moonblunt’s introduction to looksmax. This shit skin coping faggot joins the forum and his first course of action is to make a bragging thread where he explicitly calls himself a chad. He believes himself to be an 8+/10 man, one that is so irresistible to women that it is purely his looks...
> ...


based @SendMePicsToRate 
uncage him


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> LOL - PSL story time - Moonblunt the abused subuman mongrel
> 
> 
> Moonblunt’s introduction to looksmax. This shit skin coping faggot joins the forum and his first course of action is to make a bragging thread where he explicitly calls himself a chad. He believes himself to be an 8+/10 man, one that is so irresistible to women that it is purely his looks...
> ...


Jfl at u using sendmepicstorate he literally got caught larping about me everyone knows that 

Plus i’m cool with him now


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 26, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Jfl at u using sendmepicstorate he literally got caught larping about me everyone knows that
> 
> Plus i’m cool with him now


Bloatcel


----------



## Deleted member 12688 (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Bloatcel


I’m actually slaying gl prime white girls while u create snapchat accounts to text yourself and farm rep on looksmax




















Who’s really winning? Jfl


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 26, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> I’m actually slaying gl prime white girls while u create snapchat accounts to text yourself and farm rep on looksmax
> 
> View attachment 1151021
> 
> ...


Just gaybestfriendmaxx


----------



## Lmao (May 26, 2021)

Curious0 said:


> Why are 14 year olds on this forum now? Cringe.


is @JimmyDreamsOfZygos 14? based


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 26, 2021)

Lmao said:


> is @JimmyDreamsOfZygos 14? based


Mogging niggas since grade 7


----------



## Lmao (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Mogging niggas since grade 7


are you 07 or 06?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 26, 2021)

Lmao said:


> are you 07 or 06?


Confidential information


----------



## Lmao (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Confidential information


ill tell you mine


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 26, 2021)

Lmao said:


> ill tell you mine


Are _you _14?


----------



## Lmao (May 26, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> Are _you _14?


yes


----------



## ObamasLastName (May 26, 2021)

Good job women have no self respect nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 27, 2021)

moonblunt said:


> Jfl at this 14 year old 2 psl gook bully victim trying to act like a dark triad slayer
> 
> Obvious he messaged himself on snap to brag on looksmax but real shit that’s probably better than this nigga actually texting someone his schizophrenic incel babble


Jfl is he actually gook?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 27, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Jfl is he actually gook?


maby


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 27, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> maby


mirin 3 inches


----------

